# how I patch



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is all done under 10 mins so much faster then California patch :thumbup: fibafuse and trimtex glue:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Something that small would have never gotten rock in it lol... only fibafuse!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Something that small would have never gotten rock in it lol... only fibafuse!


this was a test ...first patch done this way


----------

